# Jimbeckel Toro GM1000 restore project



## jimbeckel

My project mower, 2000 gm1000, needs some parts and tlc


----------



## jimbeckel

Fistertondeluxe said:


> @adgattoni That is what I ordered but their parts picker only put one in. when I called them they verified that I should have received 2 brackets and then shipped the other one out. That should arrive Wednesday.
> 
> @jimbeckel I used some spray on truck bed liner for my kickstand. Mine was in worse shape that yours. So far it is holding up very well. Look forward to seeing your being brought back to life.


I have access to a commercial sand blaster at work, so a lot of these parts will be stripped to bare metal and repainted. I paid $400 for the mower, wheels and grass catcher, it has a broken bed bar which I picked up a replacement for $50 on ebay, stripped pulley cover aluminum nuts on the frame. The mower sat for four years with gas in the tank, fuel shutoff and carb. Tank has been flushed, new carb and fuel shutoff ordered. Plan on restoring this to as new as possible. Will keep posting photos as I progress


----------



## jimbeckel

Work progressing nicely, side covers replaced along with most of the fuel related components. Started it up and engaged the rear drum and reel successfully. Will be stripping the unit down to the frame and repainting and going over everything with a high attention to detail.


----------



## AVguy

jimbeckel said:


> Work progressing nicely, side covers replaced along with most of the fuel related components. Started it up and engaged the rear drum and reel successfully. Will be stripping the unit down to the frame and repainting and going over everything with a high attention to detail.


jimbeckel, how'd you get that mower on the table? I have a hoist, just curious what your method is.


----------



## jimbeckel

My wife and I lifted it by hand, it is a beast and built like a tank. Taking it to the carwash today to get a lot of the grease off and than will start the tear down to the frame so I can fix those pesky RIV nuts that broke off when I removed the side panels and than on to sandblasting and painting the frame and other paintable parts. It has been a fun restoration so far


----------



## ABC123

I use a motorcycle lift table from harbor freight for mine. It's a little narrow for the side covers to clear the lip but it works well to lift by myself. They also have other ones that are poly that are decently affordable.


----------



## jimbeckel

ABC123 said:


> I use a motorcycle lift table from harbor freight for mine. It's a little narrow for the side covers to clear the lip but it works well to lift by myself. They also have other ones that are poly that are decently affordable.


I looked into the price on the motorcycle lift at HF and decided to build me a table last weekend, the top is the washable pebble paneling you can buy at Home Depot, the white color allows me to see parts and tools a little better and clean up is a snap, not bad for the $150.00 in parts.


----------



## jimbeckel

Removed the motor, grass shield, front roller. Tomorrow I'll tackle the rear drum and reel


----------



## jimbeckel

Frame stripped and ready for sandblasting and paint.


----------



## Ware

jimbeckel said:


> Frame stripped and ready for sandblasting and paint.


 :shock:

I wish I had this much patience... and free time. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbeckel

Ware said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frame stripped and ready for sandblasting and paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> I wish I had this much patience... and free time. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Disassembly was pretty smooth until I got to the drum, I couldn't get the drum bearings to slide off, I was able to rotate the drum assembly and force it out of the frame through the slots. It has been fun to disassemble this mower and see how it is put together, looking forward to having a nearly "new" 19 year old mower in the spring. Your yard is amazing, love to see it green with northern grass in the winter, you and Connor have great youtube channels. Keep up the great work!


----------



## jimbeckel

Frame and other parts stripped and ready for primer and paint


----------



## Ware

jimbeckel said:


> Frame and other parts stripped and ready for primer and paint


Holy smokes this is awesome! You should start a separate restoration thread to document this project!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Ware I think @jimbeckel posts need to be moved to the wordless picture thread because after what he is doing I have none. This is epic. Way to set the bar!!


----------



## AVguy

jimbeckel said:


> Frame and other parts stripped and ready for primer and paint


Dude that is hard core restoration. I hope you get it back together. I took mine about halfway apart to replace some things. I enjoyed getting to know how it works and goes together, but can't imaginw getting it down to bare bones. Good luck.


----------



## g-man

Awesome project. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

@jimbeckel I took the liberty to move your post and start a thread. This looks awesome and seeing the machine apart could help a member in the future.


----------



## dfw_pilot

jimbeckel said:


>


It looks silver, but this is pure gold.


----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel so I've decided I'm going to just send my mower to you for a refurb


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Are you going rattle can or powder coating?


----------



## Canuck Mike

Awsome job so far, looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## jimbeckel

Colonel K0rn said:


> Are you going rattle can or powder coating?


I am using etching primer, primer sealer and then the Toro matching paint from the can. The powder coater can't match the color here locally.


----------



## jimbeckel

cwrx82 said:


> @jimbeckel so I've decided I'm going to just send my mower to you for a refurb


I wish I had the time to restore yours, I'm squeezing this project out with a heavy demand from my full time job and 12 hour days. I'm determined to finish before spring though. I am available by phone if you need help on yours.


----------



## jimbeckel

Canuck Mike said:


> Awsome job so far, looking forward to the finished product.


Thanks, it's been fun


----------



## jimbeckel

g-man said:


> @jimbeckel I took the liberty to move your post and start a thread. This looks awesome and seeing the machine apart could help a member in the future.


Thanks, can you point me to the thread so I can post there. Are you a retired g-man or current?


----------



## jimbeckel

AVguy said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame and other parts stripped and ready for primer and paint
> 
> 
> 
> Dude that is hard core restoration. I hope you get it back together. I took mine about halfway apart to replace some things. I enjoyed getting to know how it works and goes together, but can't imaginw getting it down to bare bones. Good luck.
Click to expand...

I have the exploded view diagram and pictures, lots of pictures. It's coming along nicely, I need to order some parts to keep the rebuild going. Been fun so far seeing how this thing is constructed. It is well engineered.


----------



## g-man

jimbeckel said:


> Thanks, can you point me to the thread so I can post there. Are you a retired g-man or current?


Neither. Folks just call me g or g-man. And this is the thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6720


----------



## jimbeckel

g-man said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, can you point me to the thread so I can post there. Are you a retired g-man or current?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. Folks just call me g or g-man. And this is the thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6720
Click to expand...

cool, thanks for the link for the threaf


----------



## adgattoni

You should make this TLF green instead of stock Toro red. Make this one interesting and unique.


----------



## silvercymbal

jimbeckel said:


> My project mower, 2000 gm1000, needs some parts and tlc


Well done! Amazing work on this, I love all the pictures. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## jimbeckel

silvercymbal said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> My project mower, 2000 gm1000, needs some parts and tlc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! Amazing work on this, I love all the pictures. Thank you for sharing this.
Click to expand...

Thanks, enjoying your youtube channel.


----------



## jimbeckel

adgattoni said:


> You should make this TLF green instead of stock Toro red. Make this one interesting and unique.


I actually considered an interesting color but will be sticking with toro red.


----------



## TulsaFan

@jimbeckel I am really enjoying this thread! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimbeckel

TulsaFan said:


> @jimbeckel I am really enjoying this thread! Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome, really glad I joined this lawn forum, lots of good supportive members and good useful information for us lawn junkies.


----------



## jimbeckel

Etching primer, sealing primer and drying time


----------



## jimbeckel

Top coat of toro red


----------



## jimbeckel




----------



## jimbeckel




----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel 
It's about time, I've been having withdrawals not seeing any posts in here! 😂 It's looking great! When does it start going back together?


----------



## jimbeckel




----------



## jimbeckel

cwrx82 said:


> @jimbeckel
> It's about time, I've been having withdrawals not seeing any posts in here! 😂 It's looking great! When does it start going back together?


Watching paint dry😀


----------



## jimbeckel

jimbeckel said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jimbeckel
> It's about time, I've been having withdrawals not seeing any posts in here! 😂 It's looking great! When does it start going back together?
> 
> 
> 
> Watching paint dry😀
Click to expand...

I still have some engine parts to remove and sandblast. The engine parts that are primed will get painted tomorrow, it might be awhile before I reassemble, the paint needs to cure and I have been working 12 hour days for my job.


----------



## AVguy

The first couple pics made me think you took my color. I'm thinking about doing all black if I ever get to restoring. I have an older "Greens Master"(yes it's two words on this mower) that I plan to restore first. Other projects are above those on the list.

Looking great!


----------



## jimbeckel

AVguy said:


> The first couple pics made me think you took my color. I'm thinking about doing all black if I ever get to restoring. I have an older "Greens Master"(yes it's two words on this mower) that I plan to restore first. Other projects are above those on the list.
> 
> Looking great!


Thanks, it's been a fun project, I went with a black metal etching primer and primer sealer. One of the guys at the place where I used the bead blaster recommended using a good etching primer instead of the rattle can primer that easily comes off. So far so good, it's starting to come together. Good luck on your future rebuild.


----------



## jimbeckel

Motor stripped of paintable parts, degreased and the other photo is of more parts that were painted today


----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel 
Not sure if this is the what you're asking for, Le me know.


----------



## jimbeckel

cwrx82 said:


> @jimbeckel
> Not sure if this is the what you're asking for, Le me know.


I actually need the back side of that pulley bracket, the area to the left of the carb, there should be a gold colored spring that attaches on the back side of the pulley wheel, it's more visible from the front of the mower. Thanks


----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel any better? I'm headed to work, so if you need a different/better angle I'll try and get one later tonight.


----------



## jimbeckel

cwrx82 said:


> @jimbeckel any better? I'm headed to work, so if you need a different/better angle I'll try and get one later tonight.


That's what I needed, thanks!


----------



## jimbeckel

jimbeckel said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jimbeckel any better? I'm headed to work, so if you need a different/better angle I'll try and get one later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I needed, thanks!
Click to expand...

Thanks again for sending the photos, I am able to position the spring correctly once I get to the reassembly stage


----------



## cwrx82

jimbeckel said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jimbeckel any better? I'm headed to work, so if you need a different/better angle I'll try and get one later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I needed, thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again for sending the photos, I am able to position the spring correctly once I get to the reassembly stage
Click to expand...

You're welcome! You've been more than helpful with my tear down and it's appreciated.


----------



## jimbeckel

Reassembly, starting to look like a greensmower again


----------



## N LA Hacker

Makes my sticker peck out.


----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel 
What all did you replace in the engine?


----------



## jimbeckel

Carb, fuel shut off, muffler pull rope assembly and air filter cover.I have to bead blast some of the engine covers and i'll be mostly reassembled.


----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel 
How was removing the reel? I need to replace the bedknife and reel on mine and if it's not too difficult I'll do it myself, otherwise I'll have a shop do it. What tools did you need?


----------



## jimbeckel

Removing the reel and bedknife wasn't too bad. I would buy the bedknife socket from R&R products, it fits on a 3/8 ratchet and makes removing the knife pretty easy. The reel also wasn't bad either, you will need to buy a 1/2 square drive socket which will fit into the reel to remove it. I will take pictures of both items to help you visualize. When replacing the reel I would recommend replacing the bearings at the same time. I can assist you over the phone if you need more detailed help.


----------



## jimbeckel

After replacing the reel you might have to adjust the bedbar which is what the bedknife is mounted to. That was a little bit harder to adjust then I thought it would be. Have you downloaded the service manual for your mower. It is a pretty good resource to have, it goes over how to do all the service on the unit including reel replacement.


----------



## cwrx82

jimbeckel said:


> After replacing the reel you might have to adjust the bedbar which is what the bedknife is mounted to. That was a little bit harder to adjust then I thought it would be. Have you downloaded the service manual for your mower. It is a pretty good resource to have, it goes over how to do all the service on the unit including reel replacement.


I haven't downloaded the service manual, but will do so. I've just been going at it and taking it apart.


----------



## N LA Hacker

+1 on the service manual. It's handy.


----------



## jimbeckel

N LA Hacker said:


> +1 on the service manual. It's handy.


Did I see you post about a broken handle on your mower in the toro resource section?


----------



## dacoyne

The service manual is a PDF I printed it out, used a three hole punch and put it in a binder. I did the same for the engine manual. They have come in handy. The Toro manual is very detailed and informative.

Having a Greensmaster myself, I love this thread way to much and look forward to new posts. Awesome job


----------



## N LA Hacker

jimbeckel said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the service manual. It's handy.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I see you post about a broken handle on your mower in the toro resource section?
Click to expand...

Yes sir. They broke the handle and tried to weld it to the right side bracket. In doing so they also got slag on the nut for the clutch handle so it spun the threads off. I got it at an auction for a golf course that closed down somewhat locally, so I'm not too upset, but know that I could have paid just a little more and got a good unit from Week's.


----------



## jimbeckel

I'm checking on the cost of a new handle today on mine, if a new one isn't too spendy I might have an old one in fairly good shape to pass along.


----------



## jimbeckel

dacoyne said:


> The service manual is a PDF I printed it out, used a three hole punch and put it in a binder. I did the same for the engine manual. They have come in handy. The Toro manual is very detailed and informative.
> 
> Having a Greensmaster myself, I love this thread way to much and look forward to new posts. Awesome job


Thanks, it's coming along nicely and I have learned a lot in the process of restoring this machine.


----------



## jimbeckel

Coming along nicely


----------



## jimbeckel

Replaced the brake, clutch, throttle and console cover this morning.


----------



## jimbeckel

Replaced all the cables on the mower in addition to the console piece


----------



## jimbeckel

Applied some new decals after UPS arrived


----------



## dacoyne

Looks new!


----------



## jimbeckel

dacoyne said:


> Looks new!


It's getting close to being like new


----------



## dacoyne

You should do a video of it running when you're all done


----------



## jimbeckel

dacoyne said:


> You should do a video of it running when you're all done


I'm not sure if you can upload video to TLF, probably take up too much space.


----------



## dacoyne

You can, post it to Youtube or any other video hosting site. When you click the Full Editor & Preview there is a TV icon for posting video


----------



## jimbeckel

dacoyne said:


> You can, post it to Youtube or any other video hosting site. When you click the Full Editor & Preview there is a TV icon for posting video


Good idea, I'll have to do that, thanks


----------



## Ware

It looks like your handlebar is installed upside down. It should look like this:


----------



## jimbeckel

Thanks Mr. Ware didn't catch that when I reassembled. That should be an easy fix after all the other work I've done


----------



## Ware

jimbeckel said:


> ...That should be an easy fix after all the other work I've done


For sure - incredible project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trippel24

Man this is awesome, but makes me feel like I got an absolute steal at $400 on my gm1000. Wish you had done a YouTube series of this, because it's inevitable we'll all have to replace something in the future and you could have had tons of hits. I just got mine this week and maintenance videos on the GM1000 are not that easy to come by. Silver Symbol did a nice video on what to do with a used purchase mower, but think you could do more.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks beautiful.

So . . . will you take $450 for it?


----------



## jimbeckel

dfw_pilot said:


> Looks beautiful.
> 
> So . . . will you take $450 for it?


I probably have somewhere north of $1,000 in parts invested in it. Toro replacement parts are spendy. I will break down all the parts and money I put into this project once I complete it. It has been fun and will be my primary front mower for Bermuda grass. The back is zoysia which needs some major leveling and I will start to train it with the tru cut and progress to the GM1000 sometime mid season next year. Saw you on Connor Wards video in Texas, looks like you all had a good time.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Yeah, it was a blast.

ProTurf is near me, the Toro dealer, and I've bought a few replacement parts like pulleys and covers: I agree, they are very spendy.


----------



## jimbeckel

I had planned on removing the tires and tubes and bead blasting the rims but found that they are too far gone. I bought some replacement split steel rims from northern tool and plan on modifying the hub to accommodate the toro quick release latch, will have less then $100 in new tires and rims, probably toro would charge $300.00 for new ones. The one rim had rust so bad that the rubber was rusted to the rim and I couldn't break it free.


----------



## jimbeckel

The last parts from the engine to be blasted, painted tomorrow and hopefully reassemble it on Sunday


----------



## jimbeckel

Trippel24 said:


> Man this is awesome, but makes me feel like I got an absolute steal at $400 on my gm1000. Wish you had done a YouTube series of this, because it's inevitable we'll all have to replace something in the future and you could have had tons of hits. I just got mine this week and maintenance videos on the GM1000 are not that easy to come by. Silver Symbol did a nice video on what to do with a used purchase mower, but think you could do more.


I wish I had the time to document all the work I've done on YouTube, time is limited on this project. I am available for help if you need any, just shoot me a pm and I can send you my contact info.


----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel What's the secret to removing the reel? I tried the other day and nothing happened. I have the square socket and tried with a wrench on the other end and nothing happened. Knowing my luck it's something far too simple.


----------



## jimbeckel

cwrx82 said:


> @jimbeckel What's the secret to removing the reel? I tried the other day and nothing happened. I have the square socket and tried with a wrench on the other end and nothing happened. Knowing my luck it's something far too simple.


You can give me a call tomorrow and I can walk you through it over the phone, i'll send you my cell number


----------



## Mightyquinn

jimbeckel said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jimbeckel What's the secret to removing the reel? I tried the other day and nothing happened. I have the square socket and tried with a wrench on the other end and nothing happened. Knowing my luck it's something far too simple.
> 
> 
> 
> You can give me a call tomorrow and I can walk you through it over the phone, i'll send you my cell number
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure if you want to put your personal phone number out for the whole world to see. I would send it to the person in PM and edit this post :thumbup:


----------



## jimbeckel

Mightyquinn said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jimbeckel What's the secret to removing the reel? I tried the other day and nothing happened. I have the square socket and tried with a wrench on the other end and nothing happened. Knowing my luck it's something far too simple.
> 
> 
> 
> You can give me a call tomorrow and I can walk you through it over the phone, i'll send you my cell number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not too sure if you want to put your personal phone number out for the whole world to see. I would send it to the person in PM and edit this post :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mightyquinn

I fixed the older posts too!


----------



## jimbeckel

Mightyquinn said:


> I fixed the older posts too!


Thanks!


----------



## AVguy

jimbeckel said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the older posts too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Too late. I copied it. Prepare to be lawn-doxed. We may show up at your house with a hoard of flamingos.


----------



## jimbeckel

AVguy said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the older posts too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. I copied it. Prepare to be lawn-doxed. We may show up at your house with a hoard of flamingos.
Click to expand...

Just don't drive through the lawn, I have a question if you still have your Toro. I have mine back together and when I start it without the clutch engaged, there is a small amount of tension on the belts which is causing the drum to spin a little. Have you experienced this with your Toro?


----------



## AVguy

jimbeckel said:


> AVguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. I copied it. Prepare to be lawn-doxed. We may show up at your house with a hoard of flamingos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just don't drive through the lawn, I have a question if you still have your Toro. I have mine back together and when I start it without the clutch engaged, there is a small amount of tension on the belts which is causing the drum to spin a little. Have you experienced this with your Toro?
Click to expand...

I did have this happen to mine when I first got it. I backed off the clutch cable, it that wasn't enough. Ended up moving the ingine mounts back(or forward-can't remember) to fix it.


----------



## jimbeckel

AVguy said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. I copied it. Prepare to be lawn-doxed. We may show up at your house with a hoard of flamingos.
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't drive through the lawn, I have a question if you still have your Toro. I have mine back together and when I start it without the clutch engaged, there is a small amount of tension on the belts which is causing the drum to spin a little. Have you experienced this with your Toro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did have this happen to mine when I first got it. I backed off the clutch cable, it that wasn't enough. Ended up moving the ingine mounts back(or forward-can't remember) to fix it.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I ordered some replacement belts from R&R that are a little bit longer, I will put those on and adjust the clutch cable and see if that solves the issue. Thanks for replying to my problem.


----------



## jimbeckel

So I decided to go through the top "business" end of the mower and found a bad bearing on the drum drive and some bad wear on shaft spacers. I have disassembled everything, cleaning and inspecting as I go. Parts ha e arrived and I will be installing new bearings, seals and painting a few parts. It has been a long but rewarding journey and looking forward to the end result.


----------



## jimbeckel

Persuading a bearing off the pulley shaft


----------



## jimbeckel

Post bead blasting


----------



## jimbeckel

Top end going back on


----------



## jimbeckel

Project is completed, need to adjust the clutch cable , grease all the zerks and get the reel sharpened.


----------



## jimbeckel

Before picture


----------



## cwrx82

@jimbeckel Did you end up finding new wheels that you modified to work?


----------



## walk1355

We should do a "mower of the month" just like the LOTM. I nominate @jimbeckel


----------



## walk1355

Also, @jimbeckel I recently purchased a few greens mowers, a GM 1000 included. It doesn't have an air cleaner assembly similar to yours. I just think that is perculiar, 2 folks in our area recently acquired a GM 1000 and both were missing air cleaners.


----------



## jimbeckel

cwrx82 said:


> @jimbeckel Did you end up finding new wheels that you modified to work?


I had to break down and buy new Toro wheels, the rim I bought from Northern Tool was too wide and was too tight up against the mower to be useable. I have been buying all my Toro parts from a Toro turf dealer and recently found out through taking one of our genie lifts to Sunbelt rentals for maintenance that they can get me Toro parts cheaper then the turf dealer.


----------



## jimbeckel

walk1355 said:


> We should do a "mower of the month" just like the LOTM. I nominate @jimbeckel


Thanks, it's been a fun project, looking forward to actually using it in the spring.


----------



## jimbeckel

walk1355 said:


> Also, @jimbeckel I recently purchased a few greens mowers, a GM 1000 included. It doesn't have an air cleaner assembly similar to yours. I just think that is perculiar, 2 folks in our area recently acquired a GM 1000 and both were missing air cleaners.


I would have saved you my old one, I threw it away. I bought most of the kawasaki parts from firedog.com the aircleaner housing wasn't too spendy if I remember right. I have a bunch of leftover parts if you need any, carb rebuild gaskets and other stuff, I'll give it away if anyone needs them.


----------



## cwrx82

jimbeckel said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jimbeckel Did you end up finding new wheels that you modified to work?
> 
> 
> 
> I had to break down and buy new Toro wheels, the rim I bought from Northern Tool was too wide and was too tight up against the mower to be useable. I have been buying all my Toro parts from a Toro turf dealer and recently found out through taking one of our genie lifts to Sunbelt rentals for maintenance that they can get me Toro parts cheaper then the turf dealer.
Click to expand...

That's good to know. I may have to see if my local Sunbelt can/will do that. It's good to see the mower back together!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jimbeckel said:


> Project is completed, need to adjust the clutch cable , grease all the zerks and get the reel sharpened.


So it took you right at 2 months to completely tear down and rebuild the entire mower? People like you amaze me! I have 0 mechanical ability so this project has been incredible to follow. Man that's so cool. I can't wait to see updates in the spring on how it mows. Great job.


----------



## jimbeckel

thanks for the kind words, I have developed my mechanical skills over a lifetime, I probably couldn't have done this ten years ago as I have developed more patience. I'll have a lawn journal in the spring, I am going to level my yard with sand and start using my rebuilt toy.


----------



## walk1355

jimbeckel said:


> thanks for the kind words, I have developed my mechanical skills over a lifetime, I probably couldn't have done this ten years ago as I have developed more patience. I'll have a lawn journal in the spring, I am going to level my yard with sand and start using my rebuilt toy.


Where are you going to get your sand from? I am planning on doing a level in the spring as well.


----------



## jimbeckel

walk1355 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words, I have developed my mechanical skills over a lifetime, I probably couldn't have done this ten years ago as I have developed more patience. I'll have a lawn journal in the spring, I am going to level my yard with sand and start using my rebuilt toy.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going to get your sand from? I am planning on doing a level in the spring as well.
Click to expand...

I think other members have suggested getting a fine sand like masonary sand, I'll start off with Meridian on Slaughter Road, it used to be called something different but their sign has changed to Meridian. They sell brick and block and have a large pile of sand in their lot. They are about 3-4 miles from my house. I'm going to buy a drag mat that you pull by hand, you are welcome to use it when I get done with it.


----------



## walk1355

jimbeckel said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words, I have developed my mechanical skills over a lifetime, I probably couldn't have done this ten years ago as I have developed more patience. I'll have a lawn journal in the spring, I am going to level my yard with sand and start using my rebuilt toy.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going to get your sand from? I am planning on doing a level in the spring as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think other members have suggested getting a fine sand like masonary sand, I'll start off with Meridian on Slaughter Road, it used to be called something different but their sign has changed to Meridian. They sell brick and block and have a large pile of sand in their lot. They are about 3-4 miles from my house. I'm going to buy a drag mat that you pull by hand, you are welcome to use it when I get done with it.
Click to expand...

You aren't far from me then. I live right around the corner from that place on Slaughter.


----------



## jimbeckel

walk1355 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you going to get your sand from? I am planning on doing a level in the spring as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think other members have suggested getting a fine sand like masonary sand, I'll start off with Meridian on Slaughter Road, it used to be called something different but their sign has changed to Meridian. They sell brick and block and have a large pile of sand in their lot. They are about 3-4 miles from my house. I'm going to buy a drag mat that you pull by hand, you are welcome to use it when I get done with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't far from me then. I live right around the corner from that place on Slaughter.
Click to expand...

I'm over in Lake Forest off Martin Road, did I see that you bought some reel mowers recently?


----------



## walk1355

jimbeckel said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think other members have suggested getting a fine sand like masonary sand, I'll start off with Meridian on Slaughter Road, it used to be called something different but their sign has changed to Meridian. They sell brick and block and have a large pile of sand in their lot. They are about 3-4 miles from my house. I'm going to buy a drag mat that you pull by hand, you are welcome to use it when I get done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't far from me then. I live right around the corner from that place on Slaughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm over in Lake Forest off Martin Road, did I see that you bought some reel mowers recently?
Click to expand...

I over in Windstone subdivision off Madison pike.

And yes. I recently purchased 6


----------



## jimbeckel

walk1355 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't far from me then. I live right around the corner from that place on Slaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over in Lake Forest off Martin Road, did I see that you bought some reel mowers recently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I over in Windstone subdivision off Madison pike.
> 
> And yes. I recently purchased 6
Click to expand...

What kind of shape is the Toro in?


----------



## walk1355

jimbeckel said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over in Lake Forest off Martin Road, did I see that you bought some reel mowers recently?
> 
> 
> 
> I over in Windstone subdivision off Madison pike.
> 
> And yes. I recently purchased 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of shape is the Toro in?
Click to expand...

It's not too bad. I've seen worse.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jimbeckel said:


> thanks for the kind words, I have developed my mechanical skills over a lifetime, I probably couldn't have done this ten years ago as I have developed more patience. I'll have a lawn journal in the spring, I am going to level my yard with sand and start using my rebuilt toy.


I look forward to seeing it. It's especially nice that an Illini and a Hawkeye can interact maturely. I'm a big fan of Lovie Smith. I hope you guys get things turned around... just not enough to beat us.


----------



## jimbeckel

TN Hawkeye said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words, I have developed my mechanical skills over a lifetime, I probably couldn't have done this ten years ago as I have developed more patience. I'll have a lawn journal in the spring, I am going to level my yard with sand and start using my rebuilt toy.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing it. It's especially nice that an Illini and a Hawkeye can interact maturely. I'm a big fan of Lovie Smith. I hope you guys get things turned around... just not enough to beat us.
Click to expand...

The Illini football and basketball teams have been terrible for a long time, the basketball team was awesome under coach Self in 2004-05 and the football team has been bad for far longer. How long have you lived in TN? We moved down to Huntsville Al. For work in 2014 which really has worked out well for my wife and me, eventually we will retire to NC where we have bought some land.


----------



## jimbeckel

walk1355 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I over in Windstone subdivision off Madison pike.
> 
> And yes. I recently purchased 6
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of shape is the Toro in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not too bad. I've seen worse.
Click to expand...

If you plan on keeping the Toro, I have some leftover parts that you are welcome to have, got some bearings, carb rebuilt kit and other misc. parts. PM me if you want them.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

jimbeckel said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words, I have developed my mechanical skills over a lifetime, I probably couldn't have done this ten years ago as I have developed more patience. I'll have a lawn journal in the spring, I am going to level my yard with sand and start using my rebuilt toy.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing it. It's especially nice that an Illini and a Hawkeye can interact maturely. I'm a big fan of Lovie Smith. I hope you guys get things turned around... just not enough to beat us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Illini football and basketball teams have been terrible for a long time, the basketball team was awesome under coach Self in 2004-05 and the football team has been bad for far longer. How long have you lived in TN? We moved down to Huntsville Al. For work in 2014 which really has worked out well for my wife and me, eventually we will retire to NC where we have bought some land.
Click to expand...

I've been here over 20 years. I really like the area. My wife is from near here so she has a strong connection to it. North Carolina is beautiful. Not many states have beaches and mountains.


----------



## walk1355

jimbeckel said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of shape is the Toro in?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad. I've seen worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you plan on keeping the Toro, I have some leftover parts that you are welcome to have, got some bearings, carb rebuilt kit and other misc. parts. PM me if you want them.
Click to expand...

@jimbeckel I will take you up on that. Starting to work on the 1000 I acquired and it needs both a carburetor and the air filter housing. How do you want me to get them from you?


----------



## jimbeckel

i'll pm you my contact info and address


----------



## SGrabs33

Loved looking through his thread, very informative. I have a GM1000 and 1600 coming tonight from the Weeks auction. Looking forward to seeing what all the greens mower fuss is all about. I'm sure I have quite a few long nights in the garage in my future. Looking forward to it though. All I know now is that there is very old gas in them, we will see what else is wrong.

Thanks again for the great thread!


----------



## AVguy

SGrabs33 said:


> Loved looking through his thread, very informative. I have a GM1000 and 1600 coming tonight from the Weeks auction. Looking forward to seeing what all the greens mower fuss is all about. I'm sure I have quite a few long nights in the garage in my future. Looking forward to it though. All I know now is that there is very old gas in them, we will see what else is wrong.
> 
> Thanks again for the great thread!


Welcome to the club! Beware. For some of us it has become an addiction and a sickness. I can't imagine a time in my future when I don't have a passion for reel mowers and Bermuda grass. It will change your perspective about life, relationships, God... well its a bigger deal to some than others. But have fun with it and don't stress.


----------



## ericgautier

SGrabs33 said:


> Loved looking through his thread, very informative. I have a GM1000 and 1600 coming tonight from the Weeks auction. Looking forward to seeing what all the greens mower fuss is all about. I'm sure I have quite a few long nights in the garage in my future. Looking forward to it though. All I know now is that there is very old gas in them, we will see what else is wrong.
> 
> Thanks again for the great thread!


Nice! :thumbup: Might need your help picking one up too in the future. :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

@jimbeckel Any particular reason you ordered a brand new carb for this rather than cleaning the old one? Was it just too far gone? I see you had a pic of it taken apart in your original post.


----------



## jimbeckel

I broke a part on the float that I was unable to buy separately, it I didn't want to buy a new carb, had no other choice


----------



## SGrabs33

jimbeckel said:


> I broke a part on the float that I was unable to buy separately, it I didn't want to buy a new carb, had no other choice


Ah, got ya. Thanks. And thanks for the info on firedog. It looks like they have some of the cheaper parts I've seen.


----------



## jimbeckel

SGrabs33 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I broke a part on the float that I was unable to buy separately, it I didn't want to buy a new carb, had no other choice
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got ya. Thanks. And thanks for the info on firedog. It looks like they have some of the cheaper parts I've seen.
Click to expand...

Firedog was the cheapest I found and shipping was really quick.


----------



## WarEagle26

Man, I don't know how I haven't seen this thread until now. Great job, @jimbeckel! Loved reading through this and seeing the transformation.


----------



## jimbeckel

WarEagle26 said:


> Man, I don't know how I haven't seen this thread until now. Great job, @jimbeckel! Loved reading through this and seeing the transformation.


I just mowed with it for the first time a week or so ago. It works really well, was a fun project. Thanks


----------



## SGrabs33

jimbeckel said:


> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I don't know how I haven't seen this thread until now. Great job, jimbeckel! Loved reading through this and seeing the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> I just mowed with it for the first time a week or so ago. It works really well, was a fun project. Thanks
Click to expand...

Still waiting for you to start that lawn journal you said you would :thumbup:

Did you gave to clean up the inside of the tank on yours at all? Rust?


----------



## jimbeckel

SGrabs33 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WarEagle26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I don't know how I haven't seen this thread until now. Great job, jimbeckel! Loved reading through this and seeing the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> I just mowed with it for the first time a week or so ago. It works really well, was a fun project. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still waiting for you to start that lawn journal you said you would :thumbup:
> 
> Did you gave to clean up the inside of the tank on yours at all? Rust?
Click to expand...

I do need to start my journal, I have been working 12 hour days for two weeks coming off of a quick trip to NC for a family visit and dropping off a tru cut that I sold to a member in Charlotte. There was no rust in the tank just a thick layer of "varnish" gas. My back yard which is zoysia seems to be taking a long time to green up, the front bermuda is looking pretty decent. I will start a journal as soon as my job slows down a little.


----------



## jimbeckel

jimbeckel said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just mowed with it for the first time a week or so ago. It works really well, was a fun project. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to start that lawn journal you said you would :thumbup:
> 
> Did you gave to clean up the inside of the tank on yours at all? Rust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do need to start my journal, I have been working 12 hour days for two weeks coming off of a quick trip to NC for a family visit and dropping off a tru cut that I sold to a member in Charlotte. There was no rust in the tank just a thick layer of "varnish" gas. My back yard which is zoysia seems to be taking a long time to green up, the front bermuda is looking pretty decent. I will start a journal as soon as my job slows down a little.
Click to expand...

How far is Apex from Southern Pines/Pinehurst area? My wife and I bought five acres in West End NC which will be our retirement home


----------



## SGrabs33

jimbeckel said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to start that lawn journal you said you would :thumbup:
> 
> Did you gave to clean up the inside of the tank on yours at all? Rust?
> 
> 
> 
> I do need to start my journal, I have been working 12 hour days for two weeks coming off of a quick trip to NC for a family visit and dropping off a tru cut that I sold to a member in Charlotte. There was no rust in the tank just a thick layer of "varnish" gas. My back yard which is zoysia seems to be taking a long time to green up, the front bermuda is looking pretty decent. I will start a journal as soon as my job slows down a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How far is Apex from Southern Pines/Pinehurst area? My wife and I bought five acres in West End NC which will be our retirement home
Click to expand...

Nice! A little less than an hour. Pretty much just up U.S. 1 from that area.

Thanks, my tanks had some rust in them. I am trying out the white vinegar method with them. We will see. Thanks.


----------



## ctrav

Very nicely done...


----------



## jimbeckel

ctrav said:


> Very nicely done...


Thanks, was a fun project, I find myself using the Allett more then the Toro right now.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Amazing project and nice work.

Couple questions, my OCD would drive me nuts to have taken everything apart and not have replaced an engine with significant commercial use while at it. How much would a replacement have cost? Are you even able to find one?

Also, did you paint or powder coat? Any reasons not to powder coat?

.


----------



## TNTurf

If you don't mind another slightly off topic question, any idea the limit of a Greensmaster on hills? Tru-Cut does fine with it but it has tires in the rear. My smaller Tru-Cut did not like running along the hill, felt like it wanted to slide down so I normally cut at an angle. Anyhow, sorry to be off topic, and I enjoyed the read of the other posts.


----------



## cwrx82

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Amazing project and nice work.
> 
> Couple questions, my OCD would drive me nuts to have taken everything apart and not have replaced an engine with significant commercial use while at it. How much would a replacement have cost? Are you even able to find one?
> 
> Also, did you paint or powder coat? Any reasons not to powder coat?
> 
> .


The Kawasaki is no longer produced, so a different engine would have to be used. There's a thread on here of a guy swapping a Honda onto one, but I believe he's having to alter some things. Might possibly be able to use the Subaru, but not sure if it'd be simple replacement.

He sandblasted and then repainted it himself. He did quite the job on it, very impressive.


----------



## cwrx82

gsmornot said:


> If you don't mind another slightly off topic question, any idea the limit of a Greensmaster on hills? Tru-Cut does fine with it but it has tires in the rear. My smaller Tru-Cut did not like running along the hill, felt like it wanted to slide down so I normally cut at an angle. Anyhow, sorry to be off topic, and I enjoyed the read of the other posts.


I have a GM1000 and it'll do fine on a hill as long as you're going up or down it or at an angle. It'll get decent traction on green grass, but not if it's dormant. Going sideways, it wants to just slide down the slope.


----------



## TNTurf

cwrx82 said:


> gsmornot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind another slightly off topic question, any idea the limit of a Greensmaster on hills? Tru-Cut does fine with it but it has tires in the rear. My smaller Tru-Cut did not like running along the hill, felt like it wanted to slide down so I normally cut at an angle. Anyhow, sorry to be off topic, and I enjoyed the read of the other posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a GM1000 and it'll do fine on a hill as long as you're going up or down it or at an angle. It'll get decent traction on green grass, but not if it's dormant. Going sideways, it wants to just slide down the slope.
Click to expand...

Thank you. That sounds like it would work fine for me.


----------



## trickd122

jimbeckel said:


> Frame and other parts stripped and ready for primer and paint


Hello @jimbeckel I am currently attempting a restoration similar to yours. A few questions. What did you use to strip the paint? The part where the drum sits seems to be the most rusted part of the frame. Did you use any filler there? 
The aluminum parts on the engine and on the deck does ANYONE have any ideas as to how to remove the oxidation? I have another 900 questions to ask but thanks for the unspiration and assistance guys


----------



## trickd122

jimbeckel said:


> Frame and other parts stripped and ready for primer and paint


Hello @jimbeckel I am currently attempting a restoration similar to yours. A few questions. What did you use to strip the paint? The part where the drum sits seems to be the most rusted part of the frame. Did you use any filler there? 
The aluminum parts on the engine and on the deck does ANYONE have any ideas as to how to remove the oxidation? I have another 900 questions to ask but thanks for the unspiration and assistance guys


----------



## trickd122

Update never mind. I have found some stripper in the shed and decided to use that. After which I will use the vinegar rust removal method and then prime and paint. I took the advise and printed the manual lol


----------



## jimbeckel

trickd122 said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame and other parts stripped and ready for primer and paint
> 
> 
> 
> Hello @jimbeckel I am currently attempting a restoration similar to yours. A few questions. What did you use to strip the paint? The part where the drum sits seems to be the most rusted part of the frame. Did you use any filler there?
> The aluminum parts on the engine and on the deck does ANYONE have any ideas as to how to remove the oxidation? I have another 900 questions to ask but thanks for the unspiration and assistance guys
Click to expand...

I just saw your post, been working in the yard all plugging zoysia. I sandblasted all the metal parts, used metal etching primer and then rattle can painted. I can send you my contact info if you need to call or email me. Good luck on your restoration, it was a fun project but expensive, Toro is proud of their parts


----------



## Backyard Soldier

jimbeckel said:


> Applied some new decals after UPS arrived


Super super project. I've had lots of fun catching up reading it from the beginning but probably nothing like going through the process like this hands on. I'm sure it's quite fulfilling for you.

I do have a simple question ...where did you order your replacement decals? I'm replacing a few on my mower (not a toro) but I can use a few of the decals for mine.

More specifically the danger and warning decals adjacent to the reel

Parts # 93-8064


----------



## jimbeckel

I ordered mine from jerry pate turf in Pensacola Fl. I believe most of the decals were not in stock and were drop shipped from toro corporate. There were a few that were discontinued. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Schaftastic

jimbeckel said:


> Carb, fuel shut off, muffler pull rope assembly and air filter cover.I have to bead blast some of the engine covers and i'll be mostly reassembled.


Where did you order your fuel shut off from? My fuel shut off leaks from the bowl area when i open the value and I'd rather replace the entire area than just a gasket or O-ring.


----------



## jimbeckel

I ordered a lot of the engine parts from firedog


----------



## g01fer41ife

jimbeckel said:


> Work progressing nicely, side covers replaced along with most of the fuel related components. Started it up and engaged the rear drum and reel successfully. Will be stripping the unit down to the frame and repainting and going over everything with a high attention to detail.


I am looking for replacement side covers for my GM1000. Could you provide me with where you purchased your new side pieces? Great work! I am gearing up to restore mine as well. Also, looking for decals. I have messaged Jerry Pate to see if they are still able to get decals. I work on Redstone Arsenal so I am using most of my resources in the Huntsville area for trying to get replacement parts/Toro Dealers. I believe you mentioned that you found another place that you ordered parts from that was cheaper than going through the Toro Dealer?


----------



## jimbeckel

I also work on the Arsenal, I downloaded the Toro parts diagram, in it you will find all of the part numbers including decals. There were a few decals that have been discontinued but the majority are still available. I ordered most of the Parts from Jerry Pate out of Pensacola Fl. The local Sunbelt dealer claimed they could get turf parts but that turned into a dead end. If you need any help on your project I am right outside gate 7 on Martin Road.


----------



## g01fer41ife

Awesome, I talked to a guy from Jerry Pate today and sent a list of parts that I would need to restore mine. Man are the parts expensive! Right now, I am just trying to get all of the black gunk and everything off the parts so that I can really see what is going on. Trying to find something that I can spray that will loosen everything up so that I can just spray it off with a hose and get down into this thing.


----------



## jimbeckel

I used super clean and that purple degreaser, started by scrapping off as much as I could and then would let my parts soak in a oil change pan coated in degreaser. I also sandblasted most of my parts on base at the MWR automotive skills facility (closed temporarily because of covid19). You are correct in that Toro parts are not cheap, the mowers are built like a tank though. If you need a hand with anything on your restoration just let me know and I will send you my contact info.


----------



## g01fer41ife

That would be great! I was looking at videos using Purple Power to clean some of the hard to reach areas. I didn't know we had a place to do that at on post. Just didn't know if it would hurt anything to spray that directly on the mower or not. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Bombers

Did you have any trouble removing the wheel axles? Didn't see you mention it so you got lucky considering it sat for 4 years. I'm having a hell of a time trying every method (penetrating oil, torch, impact gun) to remove mine. Last thing I want to do is cut it off. Also bump this gem because it was fun reading through the progression.


----------



## cwrx82

Bombers said:


> Did you have any trouble removing the wheel axles? Didn't see you mention it so you got lucky considering it sat for 4 years. I'm having a hell of a time trying every method (penetrating oil, torch, impact gun) to remove mine. Last thing I want to do is cut it off. Also bump this gem because it was fun reading through the progression.


If I remember correctly, there's a flat spot right next to the drum, inside the frame wall. Stick a wrench on that and get some heat and a breaker bar and it'll come loose. One side, don't recall which, has left hand threads.


----------



## jimbeckel

The right side is a reverse thread the left side is the normal counterclockwise method to remove. Orientation is from the rear of the mower as though you would be mowing.


----------



## Spurge Farmer

jimbeckel said:


> The right side is a reverse thread the left side is the normal counterclockwise method to remove. Orientation is from the rear of the mower as though you would be mowing.


How I remember. To loosen go with the rotation of the axel moving forward. To tighten go against the rotation.


----------



## Bombers

cwrx82 said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any trouble removing the wheel axles? Didn't see you mention it so you got lucky considering it sat for 4 years. I'm having a hell of a time trying every method (penetrating oil, torch, impact gun) to remove mine. Last thing I want to do is cut it off. Also bump this gem because it was fun reading through the progression.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, there's a flat spot right next to the drum, inside the frame wall. Stick a wrench on that and get some heat and a breaker bar and it'll come loose. One side, don't recall which, has left hand threads.
Click to expand...




jimbeckel said:


> The right side is a reverse thread the left side is the normal counterclockwise method to remove. Orientation is from the rear of the mower as though you would be mowing.


I have no problem with the set up. It's the removing part lol. I think mine is rust welded on.


----------



## jimbeckel

Bombers said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any trouble removing the wheel axles? Didn't see you mention it so you got lucky considering it sat for 4 years. I'm having a hell of a time trying every method (penetrating oil, torch, impact gun) to remove mine. Last thing I want to do is cut it off. Also bump this gem because it was fun reading through the progression.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, there's a flat spot right next to the drum, inside the frame wall. Stick a wrench on that and get some heat and a breaker bar and it'll come loose. One side, don't recall which, has left hand threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right side is a reverse thread the left side is the normal counterclockwise method to remove. Orientation is from the rear of the mower as though you would be mowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with the set up. It's the removing part lol. I think mine is rust welded on.
Click to expand...

My neighbor had trouble getting his axles off, get a wrench on the axle and have someone hold onto the mower and kick the wrench until the axle breaks free, worked for me. Those axles seize up with all of the moisture and chemicals the mower picks up over the years.


----------



## cutigers08

g01fer41ife said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work progressing nicely, side covers replaced along with most of the fuel related components. Started it up and engaged the rear drum and reel successfully. Will be stripping the unit down to the frame and repainting and going over everything with a high attention to detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for replacement side covers for my GM1000. Could you provide me with where you purchased your new side pieces? Great work! I am gearing up to restore mine as well. Also, looking for decals. I have messaged Jerry Pate to see if they are still able to get decals. I work on Redstone Arsenal so I am using most of my resources in the Huntsville area for trying to get replacement parts/Toro Dealers. I believe you mentioned that you found another place that you ordered parts from that was cheaper than going through the Toro Dealer?
Click to expand...

Call Chris at General Turf Equipment in Rutherfordton NC for side covers. He probably has 100 parts mowers and anything you could ever need second hand. Also a very very knowledgeable guy when it comes to turf equipment.


----------



## williams6966

What did you do for the striped holes in the aluminum for the side covers?


----------



## jimbeckel

williams6966 said:


> What did you do for the striped holes in the aluminum for the side covers?


The side covers bolt up to rivnuts which are similar to pop rivets. You would need to buy some 1/4 20 riv nuts and a rivnut tool. I bought the rivnuts at northern tool and the actual tool at Harbor Freight. The rivnuts loosen up over time after taking the covers off repeatedly, it is a fairly easy fix to replace the nuts.


----------



## williams6966

You're awesome bro. Thank you!


----------



## williams6966

Can you tell me what size socket you found to fit the reel on side opposite the square drive to remove that nut....and what did you find best to keep the reel from turning when trying to remove


----------



## jimbeckel

williams6966 said:


> Can you tell me what size socket you found to fit the reel on side opposite the square drive to remove that nut....and what did you find best to keep the reel from turning when trying to remove


I will have to look at the size of the nut opposite the square drive side, I don't recall off of the top of my head. I wedged a piece of scrap wood in the reel to keep it from moving, worked great.


----------

